# .:FlyEffect:.



## Talvius (Aug 16, 2005)

Full!

So here is team FlyEffect!

Leader:Talvius
Co-Leader:Raziel
Elite Shinobi[1]:NeoDreamer
Elite Shinobi[2]: DynomiteGuy
Elite Shibobi[3]: GtaGuy111
Elite Shinobi[4]: Rendan
Team tags!!!


----------



## Raziel (Aug 16, 2005)

v1 

v2 

v3


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 16, 2005)

You forgot me =P


----------



## Talvius (Aug 16, 2005)

OMFG Dynomite you must really hate me....
I keep mistaking you for an another guy...
Im so SO sry

Ok im putting you in. And dont forget to do the assignement

Btw Raziel very nice sig!


----------



## Talvius (Aug 16, 2005)

Ppl Sorry for the double post but lets welcome our final member....

Im proud to present to you....EGLACIRION!!!


----------



## Raziel (Aug 17, 2005)

w00t !!!!!!! Now we can battle !


----------



## spinstate (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Raziel (Aug 17, 2005)

^ ... uber-hawt. Awsome bg, but the font is dull. GJ


----------



## Talvius (Aug 17, 2005)

Indeed the font is dull but the rest is hawt....but i cant help you with the font cause im the king of bad fonts my self lol.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 17, 2005)

Lol, yeah that's the Comic sans ms font <_< , have to go dig up some good fonts at dafont.com now. XD


----------



## Talvius (Aug 17, 2005)

Indeed lol but now we have to do a team banner.

So thats the next assignement Even tho 2 of our members didint do the first one...

*Second Assignment*

Team Banner!!

Size:250x75
Due:ASAP


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 17, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> OMFG Dynomite you must really hate me....
> I keep mistaking you for an another guy...
> Im so SO sry



lol dont worry about it  Accidents happen =P



> and dont forget to do the assignment


I didnt XD


Quickie siggie ;O
Sorry if its a little late :sad
I had a few problems to deal with.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 17, 2005)

Great but BG is repetitive and the color of the bg doesnt match with the stock but overall the sig is great!!

*DONT FORGET THE SECOND ASSIGMENT!! Its very important!*

I tried doing something and it gived shit


----------



## Raziel (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Talvius (Aug 17, 2005)

O_o!!!

RAZIEL this is.....Oh My Gawd!!

Thats beautiful. Lets wait for the others but for now you have the best one by far lol


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 17, 2005)

Probably doesnt beat Raziels >_<
Need... to learn... better... BGs XD
W/E Butterflies rule XD


----------



## Talvius (Aug 17, 2005)

oh man i guess we will have to vote cause i dont know which one to choose.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 17, 2005)

Dynomite's is great. The clouds and butterflies are a good match. Mine practically has no sense...:-_-


----------



## Talvius (Aug 17, 2005)

I cant decide which one too choose...


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 17, 2005)

First wait for the others, then choose 
Maybe sum1 will do a better 1 ;O


----------



## spinstate (Aug 17, 2005)

raziel & dynomite , very nice! i like them both >_< .
I tried something different xD, first time i made a wire lol, 

though a smaller version looks better to me <_<


----------



## Talvius (Aug 17, 2005)

N...I...C...E

That is totally bad ass for now you are the one!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah that kind of wire is the 1st kind I learned ;O


----------



## Talvius (Aug 17, 2005)

NeoDreamer isnt very active :S


----------



## Talvius (Aug 17, 2005)

Guys should we challenge a team?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 17, 2005)

Maybe ;O
anyways new sig : 
Done as request


----------



## Talvius (Aug 17, 2005)

Very nice but the stock doesnt really match the BG in my opinion

But overall its very good.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 18, 2005)

Hawt, except for the font.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 18, 2005)

like they said it's good, but too much yellow brightness in a sig burns my eyes @.@


----------



## Talvius (Aug 18, 2005)

Guys i challenged team X in a 4 on 4 sig battle.

So the participants for our team is...

Me
DynomiteGuy
Raziel
Eglacirion

It would of been a 5 on 5 but NeoDreamer isnt here


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 18, 2005)

w00t time to kick some butt >O
when is a sig due?


----------



## Raziel (Aug 18, 2005)

So, how and when do we battle? And with what type of gfx? (sigs, wallpapers, etc.)


----------



## Talvius (Aug 18, 2005)

OK guys battle is Monday and Here are the match ups..

Talvius/Shinubi
DynomiteGuy/Chopstickx
Raziel/X2thau
Eglacirion/xxGaaraxx

Btw guys ive decided to take all your team banners so you just have to wear the one your prefer^^ great job all!


----------



## Raziel (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok...it's a sig battle, right? I remember Endless saying that. Where do we post our sigs and who how will vote?

BTW, which one of the two is better?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 19, 2005)

> Ok...it's a sig battle, right? I remember Endless saying that. Where do we post our sigs and who how will vote?


read the announcement plz, if a team has a team battle they're threads will get stickied and ofcourse there will be a battle thread for the regular proccess of work posting and the voting (of other team members)


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Im gonna get pwned >>
Anyways Raziel, the 2nd one is better I think.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 19, 2005)

Second one i guess...

And if you do your best you wont get pwned I think you a chops are on the same lvl


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 19, 2005)

Yays ^_^
I will not lose ^_^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 19, 2005)

OMFG I'm so sorry guys, I thought the draft thing was still going on and I've been busy w/ classes.  Talvius I'm personally sorry to you, the leader.  I have my last saturday class this saturday and That should clear up a lot of time for me.  I'm so sorry, I'm usually very active...summer semester college sucks ass.  I will just choose one of the team sigs and I'll be active now on.  I'm also in the process of making a simple layout for a Counter-strike clan I'm in.  So I can do stuff that way too, 'cause once I'm in photoshop I side track like crazy.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 19, 2005)

c n c...please. Should I battle X2thau with this?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 19, 2005)

w00t Neo is here 2 ^_^
Dont worry about it, mistakes happen >.O
@ Raziel : yup looks hawt, battle him with that ;O


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 19, 2005)

i'd brighten the skin of him more, copy that one and brighten his skin and display that copy, if it's shittier than the original choose the original haha


----------



## Talvius (Aug 20, 2005)

WOOT IM GLAD TO SEE YOU NEO.!!!

Its not your fault so dont be sorry at least you came!!


----------



## Raziel (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't think I'll use the David Blaine sig against X2thau. I made another one today...I hope it's a pleasant surprise.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 20, 2005)

well whenever u need me i should be around.  I guess ur all set for the first battle so I'll wait for the next one.  any tag is fine to use? from the submitted ones? btw does anyone here play counter-strike:source?  if so let me know


----------



## Talvius (Aug 20, 2005)

Umm actually can you make a sig now cause since youve come back you'll actually be facing endlessrain but tell me if your not ready i'll tell him.


IMPORTANT!

Please guys PM me your sigs for the battle before monday or during the day of monday.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok, Talv, I sent the sig. Did you recieve it?


----------



## Talvius (Aug 21, 2005)

Yup i received it and im very proud of you. Now i just hope neo comes by before monday.

And other members please remeber that its til monday night so dont be late plz.

Sry for being a bit bossy its just that its my very first team battle so im exited.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 21, 2005)

We all are (at least I am)


----------



## Talvius (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok so Dynomite I would need your sig the most since your in first round but dont hurry it up take your time and do your best.(I know you will)

FLYEFFECT POWAAA!!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 21, 2005)

Uhm, sure I guess I could make one today, what size and what theme is it?
and I'm going against endless?? shit...oh well.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 21, 2005)

Sig size and freestyle, AFAIK.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 21, 2005)

oh ok, uhm talvius what's ur aim, in case I needed to talk to u or just for fun?  I'm usually on aim so, that's why


----------



## Talvius (Aug 21, 2005)

OK i PMed you my aim and its nice to here that you'll battle^^


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 21, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Ok so Dynomite I would need your sig the most since your in first round but dont hurry it up take your time and do your best.(I know you will)
> 
> FLYEFFECT POWAAA!!


Hehe Im trying my best dont worry, its just a bit hard cause suddenly all these s-mod duties crashed onto me >_<
But dont worry ull have my sig no matter what =P


----------



## Talvius (Aug 21, 2005)

YAY im glad to here it!!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 21, 2005)

Finally finished my sig !!! ^_^
*sent it to you talvy ^_^*


----------



## Talvius (Aug 21, 2005)

YAY thx alot nice sig brushing is good and bg is good to but the text doesnt blend so much and stands out alot but the sig is good if there was anything to change its definitly the text.^^


----------



## Raziel (Aug 22, 2005)

c n c on my second Colleen Haskell sig...please!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Its totally awesome =D
I love the orangy color too ^_^
Nothing bad to be said =P


----------



## Talvius (Aug 22, 2005)

I think you should of made it a stockless cause the stock doesnt match the bg really. But the bg is hawt as hell so in overall its good!!

And who exectly is colleen haskel?

[BTW]now im waiting for endless to pm me chopstickx entry so i can make the battle thread!!


----------



## EndlessRain (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok hey Tal, so you got all my members' entires already cept chopstickx and mine? Ill pm you mine soon and ill try to get chops' entry later since shes at school right now i believe


----------



## Talvius (Aug 22, 2005)

I dont have your other team member entries yet lol you didnt pm me them.

And if eglacirion is listening i would need your entry.


----------



## EndlessRain (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok i see i gotcha, when i get chops' entry ill send you hers first.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 22, 2005)

Good thx i cant wait til the battle starts!!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 22, 2005)

woot soot(new phrase haha) collen haskal is that one girl from the first season of survivor.  I don't see the fascination w/ her but w/e.  and that bg is f'n awesome and i agree w/ talvius that stock kinda ruins it. blend her into it or something.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 22, 2005)

Thx for telling me who colleen was.

Now everyone the voting has begun for ROUND 1!!! Best of luck for Dyno!!!
The Indigo


----------



## Raziel (Aug 23, 2005)

Are people from the same teams as them allowed to vote?


----------



## Talvius (Aug 23, 2005)

Im really note sure..


----------



## EndlessRain (Aug 23, 2005)

lol i dont think so but oh well gl guys. =)


----------



## Sayo (Aug 23, 2005)

Raziel said:
			
		

> Are people from the same teams as them allowed to vote?


nope, only team members from the other teams that aren't featuring in the battle at that time. .


----------



## Raziel (Aug 23, 2005)

I thought so. Well, gl to you too. ;-). Btw, Talvius, what are the winning conditions? How many votes are requiered to win?

Btw, which sig should I use for SOTW ?


or


Oh, and endless, your sig is :0.......H A W T


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 23, 2005)

In both the stock doesnt really suit the bg =/ if you adjust it a little, maybe the duke nukem 1 cause in the 1st one its empty because the stock is too small. Or you could add another stock to the mortal kombat 1.


----------



## EndlessRain (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Tal, win 7 no rape?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 23, 2005)

Raped and proud 
*needs to learn better BG's >_<*


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 23, 2005)

heh, we all suck dude, even the greats here suck ass.  it's just how often that makes a difference


----------



## Talvius (Aug 23, 2005)

Yup 7 no rape sry i was out for a long time hehe.
Gay Jkingler's Big Gay Boatparty
Round 2!!


----------



## Raziel (Aug 24, 2005)

Holy shieat!!! Round 2. I'm shaking....I'm going to lose. *cries*


----------



## Talvius (Aug 24, 2005)

Its just a warm up team battle so it doesnt matter really.(i think it is)


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 24, 2005)

no worries, no one should really take these battles seriously, that doesn't mean u shouldn't try your best, but just 'cause you lose isn't the worst thing , lol.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 25, 2005)

Ahh...I lost, but it got me determinated and I reinstalled 3ds max and wiped this up:



c n c. It's my SOTW entry!


----------



## spinstate (Aug 25, 2005)

nice! good looking bg & stock no problems there, only the text is slightly hard to make out. nj =)


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 25, 2005)

w00t, really nice ^_^
Dont see any problem ^_^


----------



## Talvius (Aug 25, 2005)

ROund 3 began guys!!


----------



## spinstate (Aug 25, 2005)

> ROund 3 began guys!!


and it's almost over too >.<


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 26, 2005)

Today I am gonna make an awesome sig >> <<


----------



## Talvius (Aug 26, 2005)

great dyno!!


Guys we are getting our asses kicked by team X lol


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 26, 2005)

lol no sweat, they beat us this time, we beat them next time ;O


----------



## Talvius (Aug 26, 2005)

YEAH!!
uh im out of imspiration..


----------



## Raziel (Aug 26, 2005)

Install 3ds Max. It helped me...


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 26, 2005)

I lost my touch for sigs ;-;

-_- ;-;


----------



## Talvius (Aug 26, 2005)

I thought that to but i started to find some new and cool stocks and it came straight back up. You'll see you just need a short break.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 27, 2005)

images usually inspire me, or music.  I wanna see how i do in my round, of course i'll get raped , but i wonder if i'll get a vote or not.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is the last round guys!!!

orihime


----------



## Raziel (Aug 27, 2005)

3DS Max rul3Z!!!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah same shit happened with me w/ that and  a lot of other programs

man I can't believe im losing , that sig of endless's is so easy to make.  just some cloudy brushing, and softness added, color is ok though.  w/e I'm gonna go play some cs in a an hour and relieve some of my anger


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 27, 2005)

I just did some BG but I cant find a good stock >> <<
Crappy day for every1 >_<


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 27, 2005)

w00t done a good sig (its about time >_<)
version 1 :


version 2 :


*ish happy* =3
And congrats Talvius ^_^


----------



## Talvius (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey dyno thats super hawt great job man continue the good work!!!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks much ^___^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 28, 2005)

I"ll say it's a nice grunge bg, but that font is not nice. hehe.  I dunno why really, just doesn't look appealing.  Congrats on the 1000th post there Talvius.

I feel really tired, i was watching that inuyasha movie on AS last night andi fell asleep and woke up w/ some acid reflux(not pleasant).  I'm ok now, i drank a good amount of milk to stop the effect of acid(good to know if u eat hot peppers too) MILK great for helping w/ acidic stuff.  YOUR TIP OF THE DAY

I'm also happy though, The cowboy bebop movie is airing saturday the 3rd On Cartoon network.  I love that movie.

I also the the promotional commercial for "NARUTO" one commercial had them saying it like Naru-doh and the toonami guy(kool voice guy) said it like I think it sounds Naru-TOE.  anyways I didn't hear much , cept a little bit of the english naruto voice.  i think it's ok, I'll wait and see on Sept 10th when they air the first 2 eps.

OH YEAH, let the anime noob american kids think they know shit about this show, and have them down play it as a "kid" show.  Damn americanization.(is that a word? haha)


----------



## Talvius (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL i cant wait for naruto to come to canada see what voice they will give and what thing they will make kakashi say and stuff like that. And yes they will make it a kids show im sure of that just like shaman king and one piece... anywho im making up an assignement im gonna post it today or tommorow.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ooooh assignment, gimme XD


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 29, 2005)

heh, I noticed a lot of subs, even those in english have like multiple versions with voices in them.  I guess to give voice actors a purpose instead of using the same people.

anywhoooooooooo.  What's teh assignment?  I gotta divide my time to get it done.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 29, 2005)

OK So its an easy one guys cause its the first so i dont wanna be to hard...

So its gonna be a splash art.

Size 500 x 500
Theme: Your favorite anime character
Due: For next monday.(one week)

If you have more questions ask me.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have question.
What does splash art look like and how do I do it XD


----------



## Talvius (Aug 29, 2005)

Like that.


Its basicly just a sig but oversized lol


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 29, 2005)

So can it be grunge? O_O


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 29, 2005)

Im on FIRE baby XD
Added Sharingan myself =D


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 29, 2005)

it can be any form, but the style is a splash, think of a zoomed in part of a wallpaper .  or if u go to some sites they have splash screens before u enter the main site.  But if u need a visual effect now look at Tals example.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 29, 2005)

lol I already did something (see above post ;o)


----------



## spinstate (Aug 30, 2005)

my first splash ever  XD


----------



## Talvius (Aug 30, 2005)

Dyno YOUR ON FIRE BABY!!!


Eglacirion this is very very nice!! Wow this team is quite active lol i didnt expect to have 2 ppl already done....So i guess i'll have to do one to..im so out of inspiration..


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 30, 2005)

Dont worry, youll get some soon 
Just like me =P


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 30, 2005)

at first i was like , easy splash format, and then the theme got to me , im like i got too many fav characters.  I'll have to ponder this for a bit, I'll be done in time though, i got a long weekend coming .


----------



## Talvius (Aug 30, 2005)

LOL i forgot there was a theme...Im such an idiot i made it and i dont even know the theme...I have to start over...Well not that big of a deal.

guys when i walk my left knee hurts like hell i cant even go up the stairs right.I think i gotta go to the hospital to check it up..


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 31, 2005)

yeah if it's a constant thing I would check it out, especially on the knees....i dunno if ur a big guy like myself, but pain like that sucks, fortunately for me my knees are ok for the most part.  I'm tired, I stayed up to take the dogs out and neither one of the lazy guys wanna go.  Now im losing sleep, later all.


----------



## Talvius (Aug 31, 2005)

Uh oh now my both knees are hurting....im getting worried now..and im not a big guy...im skinny..


----------



## Raziel (Aug 31, 2005)

Did you play some sports? Maybe it's just a muscular fever.



or



Which is better? I chose Ebisu for SOTW. c n c please!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 31, 2005)

@ Talv That sux! Go check up with a doc =O

@Raziel I think the Kakashi 1 is better ^_^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree w/ dyno, the kakashi one is tite., actually both bgs are f'n sweet but I guess the stock for kakashi looks better for that bg.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok, I finished my assignement.



I don`t really like it, but....


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 1, 2005)

< made in 3D studio max
 < adjusted with PS
Meh its nothing compared to Raziels, dont go hard on me I started today XD
*needs to learn textures*

 < just something random


----------



## Talvius (Sep 1, 2005)

My fugly entry...


----------



## spinstate (Sep 1, 2005)

dyno: hey that's pretty nice, white bg looks a bit plain though.

EDIT: 

talvius: that's awesome! : , bg seems slightly techy for the stock IMO >.>


----------



## spinstate (Sep 1, 2005)

sorry for the dp @.@
sigs made for sotw's at another forum:

-=-


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 1, 2005)

Those are all amazing @_@
*hates himself* >> <<


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Raziel, how do you make ur crustals transparent-ish? =O


----------



## Talvius (Sep 2, 2005)

EWWW back from first day of school.......BORING!!

And guys my knee is way better.

@Eglacirion//Those sig are hawt stuff especially the brushing.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 3, 2005)

what was wrong w/ ur knees?  anyways, I still haven't done my yet, i set it all up but im having a hard time finding a smooth crisp stock to use, btw my fave character in anime is spike from cowboy bebop, if you guys find a good stock of him, a clean one i'll be sure to rep u.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 3, 2005)

I think a bone in my knee slightly moved so it hurt as hell and i had to replace it. Luckely it didnt need surgery..


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 3, 2005)

Stocks are my speciality =D And fonts arent >> <<
here
here
here
Bleach 193 Raw
umm... yeah...
@Talv Thats gotta suck >_<


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 3, 2005)

little adjusting on my previous work thing


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 3, 2005)

hmm, not the best but good enough, thanx


----------



## Raziel (Sep 4, 2005)

@ Dyno: Change the specular level, glossiness and opacity in the material editor.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 4, 2005)

the 2 circles seem kinda off, too blurry and the centers should be white, that greyish color ruins it too.

Raziel--what's the fascination w/ colleen? anyways.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 4, 2005)

Raziel said:
			
		

> @ Dyno: Change the specular level, glossiness and opacity in the material editor.


lol it was that easy =P


----------



## Raziel (Sep 4, 2005)

> Raziel--what's the fascination w/ colleen? anyways



I jsu think she's cute, beautiful...don't think I'm some sort of obsessed freak or something...cause I'm not


----------



## Talvius (Sep 4, 2005)

Guys i got words that the next sotw is gonna be about the guy who drew the WOG and MC characters and i was so pumped that i already got my entry but i dont know if i should post it....im so pround of it but im afraid of bad crits...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 5, 2005)

send it to us in PMs and we'll pm u back, that way it's not up for public viewing....when is this splash due? tomorrow? it might be kinda late from me 'cause im tired as of late, but it'll be done before monday 4pm central time


----------



## Raziel (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah, Talv, send it through PMs. If you're proud of it, then it has to be good.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 5, 2005)

I want *YOU* to vote!

Dattebayo


----------



## Talvius (Sep 5, 2005)

*cough*Intruder*cough*
<_<

I already voted...


----------



## Sayo (Sep 5, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> *cough*Intruder*cough*


*cough*is team leader*cough* 


> <_<
> 
> I already voted...


but some of your team members didn't ??


----------



## Talvius (Sep 5, 2005)

i know i know lol ^^

SAyoko arent you a girl???


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 5, 2005)

yes she is and I just voted.  I think im allowed to 'cause if only team leaders did it wouldn't work would it,?


----------



## Talvius (Sep 5, 2005)

yes your allowed to...


Now sayo if your a girl who is chrissie?? Are you lesbo for real?

LOOK AT MY TALIM SIG WOOT!!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 5, 2005)

Voted =3
Anyways I wont be doing GFX for 2 days, cause I reinstalled my windows, and it turned out to be faulty so nothing can be installed >___<
I feel so empty without my PS ;-;


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 5, 2005)

Well I heard she's part lesbo so, yay hehe.  anyways here's my splash for the assignment...hopefully ya'll like it.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 5, 2005)

lol @ talv, i think i'm not even going to answer that


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 6, 2005)

So ah, what are we supposed to do now that we submitted out splashes Talvius??  Do we like vote or something/??


----------



## Raziel (Sep 6, 2005)

Uhm...I think we just wait for the next assignement XD

BTW Talv, your Talim sig rox !!!


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Sep 6, 2005)

Still recruiting huh?

So what are the policies of joining?


----------



## Talvius (Sep 6, 2005)

Show me your 3 most recent or best work.


At Neo well im gonna post them in a post to show off what fly effect can do.

At sayo lol well i didnt know you were lesbo. Good for you then ^^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 7, 2005)

mmmm lesbians, ooooooooooooooooooooooh rightttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.  lets get a kiss there celes....


----------



## Raziel (Sep 7, 2005)

:rofl

But Talv, are we still recruting?. I thought all places were taken.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 7, 2005)

Nope we still got one spot cause ichi's team was  disband so it gave all other teams one more spot.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh...yeah...I forgot. It's cool then!


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Sep 7, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Show me your 3 most recent or best work.
> 
> 
> At Neo well im gonna post them in a post to show off what fly effect can do.
> ...


Hmm best? Well I guess these two plus my current:


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 7, 2005)

I got my precious PS back =')


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Sep 7, 2005)

^ Kool

I just put my two latest sigs in a rotater[when you refresh the page you see the other one]!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 7, 2005)

ph3ar? O_O
XD


----------



## Talvius (Sep 7, 2005)

Uchiha zero.....i got new for you...I dont know how to tell you this...







sigh....YOUR IN!!!! WOOT I GOT YA!!! I'm so funny..Welcome bro!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 7, 2005)

welcome welcome, I will be ur designated dream taker, i take all dreams and crush them. muwhwhahahahahha. 

talvius, what's up bro? barely see u on aim anymore, I'm bored now heh.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to the team, Uchiha_Zero !!! Nice transparent sigs!!!

@Dyno: Super bg, bad typo!


----------



## Talvius (Sep 8, 2005)

@Neo yeah im always out these days and now with school its hard to do what i want...


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 8, 2005)

<3


----------



## Talvius (Sep 8, 2005)

Woot dyno thats some hawt asce sig good work man!


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Sep 8, 2005)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> welcome welcome, I will be ur designated dream taker, i take all dreams and crush them. muwhwhahahahahha.
> 
> talvius, what's up bro? barely see u on aim anymore, I'm bored now heh.


Kool, thanks.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 8, 2005)

You better be active or else LOLOLOL...

just be active man..

Anywho guys we are facin team eggbert and i need 4 volontaires(im not battling)


----------



## Raziel (Sep 9, 2005)

Count me in Talvius, I want to battle ! XD 

@ Dyno: That's an icy sig. cold.....*freeze* GJ!


----------



## Talvius (Sep 9, 2005)

we also got to find 2 themes...


WTF why did the rating of our thread go down??


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Sep 9, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> WTF why did the rating of our thread go down??


I just gave it a five-star(It's at four now).


----------



## Talvius (Sep 9, 2005)

yay its back to normal thx zero!!!


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Sep 9, 2005)

NP.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 9, 2005)

Uchiha are you participing in the team battle?

for the team how about....real person and .....i dont know


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 9, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Anywho guys we are facin team eggbert and i need 4 volontaires(im not battling)


Im in =O
Cant miss a battle now can I XD


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 9, 2005)

I'll go,  just make sure there's some time to do it...what are the themes? and what type of piece is it? sig,splash, ...etc?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 9, 2005)

> for the team how about....real person and .....i dont know



Uhm....Talvius, don't you mean "theme" ?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 9, 2005)

photo manip PWNS XD


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Sep 9, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Uchiha are you participing in the team battle?
> 
> for the team how about....real person and .....i dont know


Sure, if I get a theme and style I'm supposed to follow up by.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 9, 2005)

Raziel said:
			
		

> Uhm....Talvius, don't you mean "theme" ?


 I always make that stupid mistake....

OK we got our for participants...

Raziel
DynomiteGuy
NeoDreamer
Uchiha_zero


Now the theme is yet to be decided...and due date too..


----------



## Crowe (Sep 9, 2005)

We are ready:
pek            *Stockless* -
Pelsdott             *Homemade brushes** -
Memphisto          *Real stock* -
Inuyasha    *"Same stock"* -

When do we start? And instead of making 4 threads we should just make one thread with all the entries to get it going much faster. Post you're entries here, when you're finished and i'll make the battle thread.​
*stocks are allowed


----------



## Talvius (Sep 9, 2005)

aight pek i'll pm you the entry and its gonna be due for uh...next monday the 19th?

NOw battlers pm me what theme you want.

BTW pek is the homemade is default brushes or created brushes?

And is this sig or like any size we want?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 9, 2005)

Brushes you created yourself, but you are allowed to use the default.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 9, 2005)

OK and can we do a different size thing?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey, Talvius I sent you the PM. You recieved it, right?


----------



## Talvius (Sep 10, 2005)

ok so

Stockless/Raziel
Real Stock/Neodreamer
Same stock/Dyno
Homemade/Uchiha

If your not happy PM me and tell me what you want.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 10, 2005)

RIght sent a PM...
Maybe I should try something new anyway XD


----------



## Talvius (Sep 10, 2005)

Well no dyno...there isnt any photo manip

If you want i could take your place ^^


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm okay with making my own brushes.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm set, but the thing about the size would help me out, I wanted to do something bigger than sig size.  but it's up to you leaders...so try to resolve that issue soon.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok so Neo your battle is a big piece battle aight?

Pek your battle is a big piece battle to ok?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 10, 2005)

If pek's battle is a big piece battle, then the entry that I sent you Talvius, is useless, because it's a sig. I am battling pek, right? He's with stockless.

Damn...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 10, 2005)

ok , just needed to know before i started.  thanks for responding fast.


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Sep 10, 2005)

My Entry:


----------



## Konata Izumi (Sep 10, 2005)

Here`s my entry aswell:


----------



## Talvius (Sep 10, 2005)

oh man raziel im sry...

Lets hope peks changes his mind..if not then IM so sry...

You still got a week ahead of you tho..


----------



## Crowe (Sep 10, 2005)

I finished up a big piece now. Otherwise i can just battle Neo and Raziel takes Neo's old theme?


----------



## Misk (Sep 10, 2005)

btw whats the stock in my battle?


----------



## Talvius (Sep 10, 2005)

Inuyasha we gotta wait til dyno tells me if he still wants to battle..


----------



## Mephisto00 (Sep 10, 2005)

Exactly how big can be our graphics then?

I mean the Real Person Stock ones...


----------



## Talvius (Sep 10, 2005)

Lets say less then a wallpaper lol just dont make it SUPER SUPER huge


----------



## Crowe (Sep 10, 2005)

We need to come up with something concrete.

1, Stockless, you said that we should make a big piece instead, changed you're mind?
2, We agreed on everything being sig size and now you are changing it to 'free size'?

Who will i battle? Will it be stockless or a big piece? Cause im actually ready with both of them.
Size's for thge entry in all battles.


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Sep 11, 2005)

So any word as to if I can keep my recent entry in the battle?


----------



## spinstate (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry ppl, I had no Internet access for the past 10 days XD ,it seems I've missed a lot 
-.- ..nice! a new member  Welcome Uchiha_Zero!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok people, let's not try to set the rules for all battles at once, because it's total chaos. Let's start with the first battle: *Stockless*

My entry is sig size.
pek, as far as I understood, you have both a big piece and a sig sized piece. If you want you can battle me, so... pek vs. Raziel:Stockless sigs.

If you don't want, you can battle Neo and I'll thake his theme, Real Stock. That means, pek vs. NeoDreamer:STockless big piece, right. And then we decide the size on "Real STock"


----------



## Talvius (Sep 11, 2005)

OK raziel thats good pek lets keep the sig size for the stockless aight that way raziel doesnt need to do somehting else. Is that ok with you?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Inuyasha we gotta wait til dyno tells me if he still wants to battle..


Crap sorry I didnt answer, I was busy >_<
Yeah Ill battle, do I choose the stock?


----------



## Talvius (Sep 11, 2005)

no we do.. so pek you must have better stocks than i do so if you have a proposition pm it to me..


----------



## Crowe (Sep 11, 2005)

To lazy to PM >.>; Here are two of nekkeau's cg's:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.geocities.jp/nekkeau/cg/lg_050824_lulu.jpg

Chubby Ino


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Sep 11, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> To lazy to PM >.>; Here are two of nekkeau's cg's:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


The images aren't working?.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> no we do.. so pek you must have better stocks than i do so if you have a proposition pm it to me..


Damn and I had some good ones :rofl
And yeah the images really arent working O_O


----------



## Misk (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry pek cant do anything .....with blank

and Dyno if either of us gave the stock there would be the possibility you may have already made an amazing sig for it giving you an advantage .....sort of and it destroys the point


----------



## Talvius (Sep 11, 2005)

Images arent working times 3!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Sorry pek cant do anything .....with blank
> 
> and Dyno if either of us gave the stock there would be the possibility you may have already made an amazing sig for it giving you an advantage .....sort of and it destroys the point


Yeah I know =P


----------



## Crowe (Sep 11, 2005)

Easy;


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok, wtf is going...I'm all confused, All i know is im doing a bigger than sig size piece.  now it is up to pek and talvius to decide who's doing what, I personally wanted the real person one but either is fine w/ me.  

Pick and let us all know, i know we got a week, but still.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 11, 2005)

i think you should stick to real stocks

And raziel stick with his sig thing since pek has both.

For the same stock i choose the second stock so you both use it ok?


----------



## Misk (Sep 11, 2005)

But im more of a fan of the third one


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 11, 2005)

lol, not ur choice haha.  ok...now to find a good "real stock"


----------



## Raziel (Sep 12, 2005)

So, is the first battle decided? pek vs. me: Stockless sigs?


----------



## Talvius (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes thats it.


----------



## Tourniquet (Sep 12, 2005)

What are the themes again?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 12, 2005)

ANd which stock do we choose O_o
Cause Im fond of the 1st o_O


----------



## Talvius (Sep 12, 2005)

LOL i said i choose the second one...


----------



## Crowe (Sep 12, 2005)

s4suk3 unfurtnately memphisto took the last theme, but if fly effect got another member on the team, you could probably battle him freestyle


----------



## Misk (Sep 12, 2005)

Darn it.................alright we'll do "that" one


----------



## Talvius (Sep 12, 2005)

Woot I Am In For Free Style!!!!


----------



## Tourniquet (Sep 13, 2005)

So Im up against Talvius, Free Style? Thats ok, but maybe next time, you can post those things in Team Eggbert topic, because I though you told me to do the Real People Stock-Theme... Little confusing ^^;;


----------



## Misk (Sep 13, 2005)

and heres my entry -_-


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 13, 2005)

Im gonna give mine as late as possible XD
Im practicing a new style thats why >> <<


----------



## Talvius (Sep 13, 2005)

Dyno do you want to switch with me? that way you could do you photo manips cause im in freestyle. But you can develop your new style too so tell me what you prefer.


----------



## Misk (Sep 13, 2005)

If im going against Tav I may need to redo my sig so its remotely close to his skill


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 13, 2005)

hahaha, im still strugglin' to find a good "real person" stock...but i won't be working on this till thursday, i got 2 test one weds and one thursday


----------



## Talvius (Sep 14, 2005)

We still need  the confirmation of dyno and S4suk3


----------



## Crowe (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh my god. 
Dyno; Dont be sure about that....
Decide? Whenever you decided PM me about the teamups, the themes WONT be changed.


----------



## Tourniquet (Sep 14, 2005)

Np.. Ill take you on lol.. It's be like a big challenge  So we're doing freestyle eh? Gotta test my skills then.. Anywayz, I want to be the last one to entry.. I need time, cos I have all these school assignments and stuff ^^;;


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok its me vs s4suk3 = freestyle, thats as much as I know =P
Nearly done my sig, will edit if no further posting occurs.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 14, 2005)

You dont choose who you will battle. We the teamleaders choose. The teamups are as *they were in the beginning*, im tired of people changing opponent. And the themes the same.

Edit: And NO MORE POSTS by eggbert members here.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 14, 2005)

ok ok fine by me...

my entry.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 14, 2005)

So since pek you have been keeping track of this...who is in freestyle? Cause i just lost ya there. And btw thats the last change that will happen cause this is getting confusing.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 14, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Woot I Am In For Free Style!!!!


So i guess thats you and s4suk3


----------



## Talvius (Sep 14, 2005)

AIGHT NOW NO MORE CHANGES..

Pek vs raziel
Moi vs S4suk3
Inuyasha vs Dyno
Pedslott vs Uchiha_Zero
Mephisto vs Neo


Offtopic...

Guys im working on a BIG tribute sig to a R&B artist that past away(im not tell who its a surprise) I cant wait to finish it and hope its good enough for that person watching over us from above..


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 15, 2005)

ooooh, ok first of it's NeoDreamer damnit(haha).  2nd, who's the artist Talvius hehe .  3rd yeah all these changes are annoying, glad mine stayed the same .

side note:
this evening was shitty, my dad got drunk as he usually does when he doesn't have to go to work...and well lets just say I hate him when he's sober ,imagine how i feel when he's drunk.  I'm pretty sure I did shitty on my test today and tomorrows' test is bound to be a shitty test too.  I'm just feelin' shitty alltogether right now....I should be semi-ok by tomorrow afternoon though.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 15, 2005)

Im not telling who the artist is hihi its a surprise!

And i hope everything works out NeoDreamer


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 16, 2005)

as u know from that poem i wrote talvius this guy *points to self* was having a shitty day today too, heh.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah...uh surely will work out.

btw guys i finished that tribute sig and its shit... sry to the angel above..........

By the way thats my entry/new style!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 16, 2005)

can you tell us now who the artist is?  and that's a slammin' sig.  to me it looks like he's just surfacing from the ocean or something....and the white is the motioned water.  either way it's sweet, nice colors. and i love that font.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 16, 2005)

The artist is Lisa Left-Eye Lopez from TLC and thx for the comments

here is the sig...im sry it just isnt good enough for an angel


----------



## Raziel (Sep 17, 2005)

I love the style of the bg. Just need a bit more work with typo and blending. GJ!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 17, 2005)

If you didnt blend it in that much and put the stock to the left it would look awesome =O


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 17, 2005)

it kinda looks like she is sleeping on the clouds...that brush looks like this firework i saw a couple times....koo nontheless


----------



## Talvius (Sep 17, 2005)

Thx but i'll probably redo it


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 18, 2005)

I think I got the hang of 3DSM =O !!!! (kind of >> <<)


----------



## Talvius (Sep 18, 2005)

LOL its weird looking...it makes me laugh for some reason and thats a good thing!

Guys tommorow afternoon is the battle!!!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 18, 2005)

Hehe yeah I was trying to make it kinda random XD
And yeah, Im all ready for the battle =3


----------



## Talvius (Sep 18, 2005)

Team PM me your entries plz


----------



## Raziel (Sep 19, 2005)

I think I PM'ed you my entry, right Talv?

*EDIT IMPORTANT !!!111!!!!: I SENT YOU A NEW ENTRY TALV! DID U RECIEVE IT?!?!?!? *


----------



## Talvius (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes i received it and its pretty nice!

Now others i need your entries plz.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 19, 2005)

Sent you my entry, did u get it?
Edit : So when is it =O


----------



## Raziel (Sep 19, 2005)

Well...it's 20:40 pm here...so I guess I'll wake up with a crushing defeat :sad 

Oh well...hello other side of the world


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 19, 2005)

Raziel said:
			
		

> Well...it's 20:40 pm here...so I guess I'll wake up with a crushing defeat :sad
> 
> Oh well...hello other side of the world


Dont you mean a glorious victory? XD
Meh can ppl please submit their entries? =O


----------



## Crowe (Sep 19, 2005)

Talvius if you got all you're entries PM them to me.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 19, 2005)

*Talv, I modified my entry a lil bit. I pm'ed it to you. You got it, right?*


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 19, 2005)

ok, i finally finished, here we go, here's mine Talvius, forget about the one i sent u in the PM  

Link removed


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 19, 2005)

We just waiting for Uchiha_Zero? >> <<


----------



## Talvius (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok i got everyone's entries exept for uchiha zero who havent been very active lately i hope he comes back >_<


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 19, 2005)

Uchiha did already post his, it's the first one on page 11 of this thread.   so i guess we're all set.


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, mine was posted a while back.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 19, 2005)

uchiha do u play counter-strike:source?  lets get this battle underway


----------



## Raziel (Sep 20, 2005)

ZOMG, NeoDreamer, that's hawt !!! And Lost is the best show ever!!! Has season 2 begun to air ?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 20, 2005)

My sotw entry. I don't really like it, but c n c plz ^_^


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice, not bad at all, better than anything I can currently do (why no inspiration  )


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 20, 2005)

@ Raziel, Season 2 starts Weds tomorrow for me the 21.  I can't wait...I bought season 1 on dvd, 'cause i loved watching it on tv so much.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 20, 2005)

lol the competition didnt start yet T_T


----------



## Mephisto00 (Sep 20, 2005)

lol true


----------



## Crowe (Sep 20, 2005)

Im waiting to get the PM from Talvius with you're entries.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 20, 2005)

Come out, come out wherever you are Talvy-san =P


----------



## Talvius (Sep 20, 2005)

Look who came back!

Lol sry guys i was busy with personnal matters but now im back and i pmed pek the entries so we can start now ^^!


----------



## Crowe (Sep 20, 2005)

Thread up.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 20, 2005)

Awesome =)
Good luck everyone ^_^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 20, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhh, my piece was used wrong talv...i thought u read my update?   here it is, pek update it if u see this

Link removed


----------



## Raziel (Sep 21, 2005)

Good luck to everyone !!! 

c n c on my third sig please !


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 21, 2005)

=O !!!
the white circle thing on it is my copyright symbol now =3


----------



## Talvius (Sep 21, 2005)

WTF im losing O_o

Im chocked!(is it shocked? lord my english is so bad lol)

I seriously didnt expect me losing(no offence s4suk3)....

I guess i seriously under estimate...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 22, 2005)

-__-, well at least I knew I was going to be crushed, I suck at picking colors. :sad 
I should retire, forget about gfx, and do more programming. :sad


----------



## Talvius (Sep 22, 2005)

Why the hell would you retire your one of the best gfxers in the forum lol


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 23, 2005)

retire? wtf it's not like ur a professional doing it for money lol...anyways we dont' battle everyday.  I WON MY BATTLE WOOOOOOOOOT WOOT.

heh

LOST SEASON 2 premiere was F'n awesome


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 23, 2005)

How can I be losing


----------



## Crowe (Sep 23, 2005)

is eriously dont like youre attitude, you're thingking way to highly of yourself, so please stop with that attitude unless you dont want to look like a moron, 'dynomite'

geezes.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 23, 2005)

yup yup lets not start thinking we are superior cause its not the case so yeah...


Btw the reason i was shocked is because i thought my old glory sig was really hawt and i didnt know s4suk3's talent real good so i didnt expect him to be that good i didnt think i was superior...if you thought of it that way then im sry ^^


----------



## Raziel (Sep 24, 2005)

c n c on my third sig please!
Oh and Neo, damn j00 for seeing Lost *cries* j/k. Pm me a summary of the episode... I beg you!!!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 24, 2005)

Im not thinking Im superior, Im thinking the same as Talv, I seriously underestimated Inu >_<
@Raziel not bad, but its wierd that just the head is sticking out >P
Ovrall GJ though =D


----------



## Talvius (Sep 24, 2005)

Guys the team battle is 2-2 right now...
My battle with s4suk3 will determine the team battle
Unfortunately...its a very close battle lol we are pretty much even so i dont know who will win this battle..


----------



## spinstate (Sep 24, 2005)

raziel said:
			
		

> c n c on my third sig please!


Yeah the head is looking sort of 'disembodied'...bg looks very nice though :]


----------



## Talvius (Sep 24, 2005)

Lol the come back of egla?

So where were you all this time? Anywho welcome back ^^


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 24, 2005)

WB eglacirion =3


----------



## spinstate (Sep 24, 2005)

aaww..didn't think you guys missed me :S


----------



## Talvius (Sep 24, 2005)

Ofcourse we did...FlyEffect is a familly so your like a E-brother to us ^^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 25, 2005)

brothers' Sisters(if any) lets sit down and pray for a win *screeeeeeeeeeeeeech* wait I don't pray IM anti-religion mwuahahaha(seriously i am).   lets go do something, after weds haha, i got a paper due weds and I won't have much time till after that day.  NEW LOST weds, they are re-airing the first ep of season 2 then showing episode 2 of the season. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## spinstate (Sep 26, 2005)

Lost is an awesome new series :3, just started airing here a month ago


----------



## Talvius (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank god for reairing episode 1 of season 2!!!!


----------



## Talvius (Sep 26, 2005)

Aww man im so bummed out about this girl crap...she got a fucking boyfriend and i think her sister is in love with me O_o...this is all messed up and stupid..


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 26, 2005)

Life was always messed up =P


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 26, 2005)

like i told u man, get the hot sis and be happy u got a hot chick...stop all that complainin' haha.  and i agree w/ dyno life is always messed up, it's just some moments of greatness that make it ok to live

btw, my dog is in a lot of pain w/ his recent surgery and he's been crying non-stop since we brought him home...i just hope he calms down or the pain killers work better soon...it's heart-renching to hear him cry...if u like dogs or care for them a great deal.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 27, 2005)

zomg...that's just horrible!!! I have 2 dogs and I know how it is when they are in pain. That sucks. It's sad :sad. What happened to him that caused the surgery?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 27, 2005)

he tore a ligament or more not sure in his back left leg, and he's also got a liver condition so it's even worse.  he'll be 8yrs old in december.  I have 2 dogs too, and the younger one is just really fun and licks a lot(which most guests don't like) and he can be a bit bothersome to my older dog that got the surgery.

on a bright side, I got some extra cash so I'm gonna go buy guild wars soon...probably next week, exactly in a week if everything goes right.

in 2wks his stiches and the thing(kinda like a cast) around the leg comes off and by then hopefully he'll be able to move with some ease, i think he's crying a lot 'cause the cast like thing is making him uncomfortable since it's motion restraining. btw do u use AIM(aol instant messenger, the free one) raziel ? or msn?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 28, 2005)

i use aim and yahoo!
aim: razvanoit
yahoo: crioro


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 28, 2005)

After 2 weeks without inspiration it is finally back =O !!!
=3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 28, 2005)

heh, i went the whole summer w/o any.  NEW LOST TONIGHT WOOOOOOOOOOO plus the re-airing of the first ep just before the new one. WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Talvius (Sep 28, 2005)

At what hour is it airing im estern time..


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 28, 2005)

Not finished yet (WiP) :

Comments? (not like theres much to say >P)


----------



## spinstate (Sep 29, 2005)

hmm..too much white area under left eye of the stock?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 29, 2005)

Its the highlights XP
W/E Ill try to fix it =P


----------



## Talvius (Sep 29, 2005)

I like it alot the colors are beautiful and the stock is too..but why does yondaime have sharingan?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 29, 2005)

Lol no reason really =P
Just thought it would look cooler =O
V1 :

V2 :

Final versions o_O Cant think of anything else to adjust =O


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 29, 2005)

get it more complete and then I'll try to comment.  This coming tuesday I'm gonna be buying some stuff, it's gonna cost a lot, I'm buying a Cd-player for my car(it doesn't have on and I'm sick of listening to my radio and cd player adapters aren't working great)  and I'm buying the game WoW(World of Warcraft)  it's gonna be a unfortunate and fortunate day, I'll be getting 2 things I wanted, and on the other side losing a load of money


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 29, 2005)

There is nothing more to add =/ I wanna keep it simple too.
lol the stuff ur buying must cost a lot of money but Im sure its worth it =O


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 29, 2005)

yeah the cd player is gonna be like 140(that's w/ tax) and if i have to buy the game card the game purchase stuff will be about 86(w/ tax again) so about 224 dollars.

New Smallville season starting tonight SEASON 5


----------



## Talvius (Sep 29, 2005)

LOL neo you like TV too much ^^

I watched lost but not completely but i taped it MOUABAHAH so im gonna finish watching it now...i gotta admit at first i was confused


[EDIT]

GUYS WE WON!!!!! WOOT WE WON THE TEAM BATTLE!!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah I do watch too much, I wouldn't if they weren't good(keep that in mind)   YAY WE WON

DYNO--I like version 2 more.

Yeah, just let me know if u have any questions i'll be more than happy to explain it. about LOST


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Sep 30, 2005)

Whoohoo we won =D
Ownage =P
Edit : 
SOTW entry o-O
C & C? =O


----------



## Raziel (Oct 1, 2005)

Pretty good! GJ. Right now I'm working on a new Zlatan Ibrahimovic sig. Experimenting with some renders. Oh yeah...LENS FLARES RULEZ.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 2, 2005)

lens flare sucks haha, j/k it can work sometimes.  that's it for me I got nothing else to say.....anymore haha. 

peace.


----------



## Raziel (Oct 4, 2005)

my sotw entry



c n c plz. used lens flares in this one. gonna make a 4-8-15-16-23-42 sig o_0


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 5, 2005)

what r u gonna use as stock the lotto ticket? hahaha


----------



## Raziel (Oct 6, 2005)

I was too afraid and I didn't save the sig, because ..... the numbers are cursed....

Damn Lost is


----------



## Talvius (Oct 6, 2005)

No! I FORGOT TO WATCH LOST -_-!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 6, 2005)

** is Neodreamer gonna have to choke a Talvius ** haha ...c'mon man, new smallville tonight woooooooo.

I bought WoW(World of Warcraft) and started playing today a little, got only to lvl 2 haha then I got off it.  I feel alone in that game , no idea wtf im doing


----------



## Talvius (Oct 6, 2005)

lol i see you watch chappelle show!
Who here watches Bleach? Im so totally inlove with this anime!


----------



## Talvius (Oct 7, 2005)

quality aint that bad you know

anyway 52-53 is really taking a long time to get subbed...


Guys its horrible....i cant do gfx anymore my talent vanished!......What am i gonna do...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 7, 2005)

take a 2 day break and look for some shit.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 8, 2005)

yeah i should take a short break...I'll make some(sucky)bleach fanart in the meanwhile lol.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 8, 2005)

to raziel i just discovered a LOST thing, the numbers(lotto and the computer ones) add up to 108, and if u saw the ep u know what 108 is for.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 8, 2005)

Just one offtopic question like that...

When your heartbroken by a girl(she didnt reject me dont worry) is it normal that you find alot of other girls attractive..some girls you seen before but never noticed them...im such a noob at life lol -_-


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 8, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Just one offtopic question like that...
> 
> When your heartbroken by a girl(she didnt reject me dont worry) is it normal that you find alot of other girls attractive..some girls you seen before but never noticed them...im such a noob at life lol -_-


Well at 1st no, at 1st ull probably try to get her back, or start emo crap XP
But later when you get over it, yeah XP


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 8, 2005)

heartbroken? how u mean? like u want her but can't? or what...'cause if she didn't reject u how are u heartbroken...either way it could just be that u zoned in one and when u couldn't or didn't want to anymore to get w/ her, more girls got attractive to open ur options up.

when i was in middle school i crushed on this beauty, but well she never liked me like that probably 'cause of my physical appearance, but i crushed on her till like sophmore year of h.s. and after that i just stopped, i'd still get a bone when i saw her but wasn't jonesin' for her or anything...ever since i lost interest in her no other girl has really gotten my devotion like that...i saw a girl at the local blockbuster and well i pitched a tent right there heheh...but yeah it sucks.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 8, 2005)

She has a boyfriend thats why... anyway thx for the reply

And another...noob....question....its really stupid...

Should i shave from down my chin to up or up my chin to down?

Ppl say there is a difference and i never shaved before so...god i feel like an idiot..


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Talvius (Oct 8, 2005)

LOL

Thx that explains well i guess LOL^^


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome =3
On a side note :

Its about 80% complete, this just a preview =P
C&C? =O


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Oct 8, 2005)

I think it should be blended more.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 8, 2005)

agreed on the blend more


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 8, 2005)

Lol Ill make it 70% opacity then or something XP
edit :

Yeah I know the typo kinda sucks XP


----------



## Raziel (Oct 9, 2005)

NeoDreamer, I beg you...can you summarize the episodes of season 2 that you have seen and pm them to me. I know nothing of season 2. Please !

@Talv: Yup, shave like in the pic. I need to shave my moustache today..lol.

zomg, I lost almost 100 posts...why?!?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 9, 2005)

Raziel said:
			
		

> zomg, I lost almost 100 posts...why?!?


Probably someone disabled posts in another area once again o_o


----------



## Talvius (Oct 9, 2005)

100 post O.o!!

Even if someone disable some port in other area i dont think that he would lose 100 post in one thread...


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 9, 2005)

I meant a whole section, not a thread =P


----------



## Talvius (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh lol

Ok guys tommorow will be the start of a new assignement cause this is geting offtopic so i'll find an assignement..i dont know what it is yet..I'll try to make it cool lol


----------



## Raziel (Oct 10, 2005)

Weeeeee...asignement!!!!!!


----------



## spinstate (Oct 10, 2005)

> Ok guys tommorow will be the start of a new assignement cause this is geting offtopic so i'll find an assignement..i dont know what it is yet..I'll try to make it cool lol



cool..something to do ..


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Ok guys tommorow will be the start of a new assignement cause this is geting offtopic so i'll find an assignement..i dont know what it is yet..I'll try to make it cool lol


Finally XPPPPP


----------



## Raziel (Oct 11, 2005)

c n c


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 11, 2005)

Yaaay I like it =33333
Lol I seriously need to learn some techniques XP
Anyways GJ =3


----------



## spinstate (Oct 11, 2005)

nice job  but seriously green+pink o_O


----------



## Talvius (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice brushing raziel!


Now for the assignement...its nothing to flashy but can be challenging..

Rules: You must do a sig......BUT! You must use a style that you dont use often or you've never used O.o!

Like me for exemple i practicly never done vector so i'll probably take the vector style you understand!

And its sig size! Good luck guys and its due next monday.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 11, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Nice brushing raziel!
> 
> 
> Now for the assignement...its nothing to flashy but can be challenging..
> ...


Damn I just used vector XP


----------



## Raziel (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow...nifty challange, but I don't know which style I don't often use XD. j/k.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 12, 2005)

dyno it doesnt matter if you just used vector you didnt master it yet thats why its hard.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 12, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> dyno it doesnt matter if you just used vector you didnt master it yet thats why its hard.


Its easy actually after I tried XP
I guess Ill do some big piece, Im too afraid to do those XP


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 12, 2005)

Im gonna do self made vectors O_o I never did that.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 12, 2005)

YAY lost today im gonna remeber!!

And i played san andreas(PC) today and im all happy and stuff cause i moded my lowrider!!! lol like noone did it before -_- but now its pimped yay.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 13, 2005)

*passed GTA SA ages ago XP*
Edit 1 : Just...a...lil...more... XP Been doing this sig for hours XP
Edit 2 : FINALLY O_______________O


There, my assignment is done... No brushes used
DAMN that took long >_<
Oh well, an assignment is an assignment XP


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 13, 2005)

go to either mininova.org or isohunt.com and search for LOST and you should find em season 2 should say something like S02 or just say season 2.  i think there are like 4 eps out for season 2 i think.  and you should get a better ISP that isn't so limited 'cause that's retarded why even pay for an ISP for 30mins.


----------



## Raziel (Oct 14, 2005)

That's Romania....plus I can't have cable connection (which is way cheaper and not limited) because of technical problems in my area. (I don't have optic fiber). Lucky me. ^_^.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 14, 2005)

Holy crap Im gonna go make a real life person vector XPPPPPPP
Wish me luck o_O


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 14, 2005)

lol good luck first time is so hard.  ***raziel** sorry man, I'll work on a review or find a detailed summary place on a site.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 14, 2005)

sry for my inactiveness of several hours..i didnt watch lost...BUT I TAPED IT MOUAHAHA
im a genius!
now now to the assignement i go!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 14, 2005)

i'll do the assignment, it's due monday right?  anyways raziel i found a place w/ summaries  check it out, the last ep was the hurley-centric episode, so u know it only summarizes that much on this site.  check it out

)


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 15, 2005)

Done a vector of Yuffie from FFVII

XPPPP
That took so long XP


----------



## Raziel (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow...pretty good! I like it. I can't do that! 
I have my assignement done, I'll post it soon...it's one of my best sigs yet!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 15, 2005)

Wait, look at the adjustment in that post, I made it much better =D


----------



## Raziel (Oct 16, 2005)

I can dl the ep in 3-4 days with 30min/day. ^_^


----------



## Talvius (Oct 16, 2005)

I just challenged  digital design to a team battle..lets see if they accept!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 16, 2005)

were gonna die


----------



## Talvius (Oct 16, 2005)

not necesseraly
maybe they all have a lack of inspiration LOL

anyways do you guys need one mroe week for you assignement?


----------



## spinstate (Oct 16, 2005)

Tal said:
			
		

> anyways do you guys need one mroe week for you assignement?


i really havn't had time to do a sig at the moment 
more time would be appreciated


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 17, 2005)

maybe due tuesday? I just haven't had the time i thought i would this weekend, sorry if u can expand till tuesday night or afternoon that would be great.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 17, 2005)

i'll expand it to next saturday ^^

Link removed


----------



## Raziel (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't think the stock fits the bg, but the rest is koo!

Assignement: 

Just grabbed a picture of Kate from Lost-Media (right from their banner, shame on me) and smugded on it. Smudging is a nifty technique that I should use more often.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 17, 2005)

Raziel said:
			
		

> I don't think the stock fits the bg, but the rest is koo!
> 
> Assignement:
> 
> Just grabbed a picture of Kate from Lost-Media (right from their banner, shame on me) and smugded on it. Smudging is a nifty technique that I should use more often.


Crap that sig owns 

PS : OMFG Need more Ichigo 100% :sad


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 17, 2005)

the kate sig is nice, but i don't think u should've smudged her, she looks different for some reason.  Man i'd love to ::beep:: evangeline lilly(kate)


----------



## Raziel (Oct 18, 2005)

I didn't smudge her ^_^. She looks different in the picture.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 18, 2005)

hmm, well that difference almost made her not the same person...you should get a shot of her from a cast shot or something...you sayid one looks like a good pic.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Smudge just... owns o_o
No brushing there :3


----------



## Raziel (Oct 19, 2005)

Did you follow X2Thau's tut?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 19, 2005)

No I didnt follow a tut XP
Since you started doing some smudge stuff I decided to try too =P


----------



## Raziel (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh, cool ^_^
I think we need another assignement. 
c n c on my sotw entry

no brushing.
I think it needs a better stock.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 20, 2005)

another assignement already??

this one is not even done yet but you know you could give me some ideas to for futur assignements


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 20, 2005)

@Raziel : The stock doesnt fit the bg/isnt well blended you could work on that =P


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 20, 2005)

the colors don't work well together and same w/ teh stock, like Dyno said.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 20, 2005)

New stuffs o_O


----------



## spinstate (Oct 20, 2005)

dyno, don't like the stretched version 
stock looks slightly covered by the brushing & text is hard to make out XD

here's my assignment piece o_O (sort of a stockless sig xD)

didn't like the colors on the first one so here's the second version


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 20, 2005)

eglacirion said:
			
		

> dyno, don't like the stretched version


Stretched? :S


----------



## spinstate (Oct 20, 2005)

must be something wrong with my eyes :S
lol on the 1st one the blur effect makes it look taller than it actually is..-.-


----------



## Raziel (Oct 20, 2005)

ok...remade my sotw sigs....which to choose


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 20, 2005)

Theyre both still so... unblended @______@
Id choose the 2nd, the 1st ones stock is LQ and less blended in =/


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 20, 2005)

i agree, plus the stock goes better in teh 2nd w/ that spark like bg.  and about that itachi one the bottom one is better, not blurred for that is good.


----------



## Raziel (Oct 22, 2005)

@ Talv: I think I have an idea for another assignement. Any type of piece you want to make, but everything should be made by you (except for the stock). That means: homemade brushes, homemade renders, homemade vectors, etc..


----------



## Talvius (Oct 22, 2005)

Good idea raz we are gonna use that!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 22, 2005)

bah, i can't make shit lol.  well maybe vectors.  for the sig assignment I don't know if i'll be able to get it done today, i should be, but probably not till later. sorry ive been busy trying to figure out how to admin this game server and how to set up the configuration to what we want for it.  it's annoyingly hard.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 22, 2005)

What game is it !!!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 23, 2005)

Counter-strike:source


----------



## Raziel (Oct 24, 2005)

I just saw episodes 1,2 and 3 of Lost...and I have to say....wow.....


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 24, 2005)

Damn what is this Lost thing anyway =/ [/noob]


----------



## Raziel (Oct 29, 2005)

Which one is better for the current SOTW?!?!



or



I know I posted too late -_-


----------



## Kusajishi (Oct 29, 2005)

Talvius DD is ready for a battle now, we can only make it between 3 but I hope that's ok! 

Should we make it 1. grunge/abstract  2. vector 3. big piece ? or what do you think? =)


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey, guys..Talvius especially...I might not be around much for this coming week.  I have some issues at home, most of the weekend my dad is a drunk f'r and my dog has both his back legs hurting.  SO it's a troublesome time.  THen i start school again monday and dog has an appointment monday too.  I just won't feel very good about doing anything w/o these complications...I'm sorry...I will try to be more up and involved later or mid this week.  TYou for your patientce and all things.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 29, 2005)

Its aight neo and i hope everything works out.

Poor dog its been a while since he's been hurting what happen?


For the 3 on 3 battle i choose my 2 loyal and remaining active members..

Raziel
DynomiteGuy


This shall be GOOOOooood!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 30, 2005)

@Neo Hope everything works out too, Neo.
@Talv Hopefully Ill actually make something good >_>
Ive been doing quite crap stuff lately, I was even forced to go back to tutorials -.- And Ive not been doing stuff in PS lately either >_<


----------



## Kusajishi (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok good, our matchup is

1. Abstract/Grunge sig - Shag-kun vs ?
2. Vector sig - Minus vs ?
3. Big piece - Ace vs ?

I suggest that we take everything at the same time, so if everyone is finnished next sunday that should be ok?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 30, 2005)

Can I take grunge sig, Talvy?


----------



## Raziel (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll take the big piece, if Talv wants vector.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 30, 2005)

ok i'll take vector..its gonna be my first vector sig tho lol


----------



## Raziel (Oct 30, 2005)

I have my big piece ready. I'll pm it to you tomorrow, Talv.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, dog was doing fine now, and then his ok leg which was the right back one stopped working like usual , hopefully these doctors can find a way to fix it so he can use his legs w/ ease.  I appreciate your patientce and concern.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 31, 2005)

ofcourse we care neo we are a familly ^.^!

By the way dyno the entry for the battle is for sunday just in case you didnt know 

Yaya today is halloween..i hope i'll find someone in the halloween school dance today !!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> ofcourse we care neo we are a familly ^.^!
> 
> By the way dyno the entry for the battle is for sunday just in case you didnt know
> 
> Yaya today is halloween..i hope i'll find someone in the halloween school dance today !!


Umm... last sunday or this sunday .__.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 31, 2005)

that's good to hear, Talvius, as just a update and some free time i have waiting for a ride, my dog has injured his right back leg the same way he injured his left back leg, and will need to have the same surgery.  I am not sure how he'll be able to move around, considering the first time around was no cake walk.  and his left back leg is still recovering.  and w/ everyone either working or me being in school it's a pain to deal w/ this again.  hopefully we'll get provided w/ a wheelchair dealy so we won't need to support his every movement.

I saw SAW 2 on friday, wasn't bad, if you liked the first movie You will no doubt like this one.  I'm sorry I have not been involved in gfx.  I will be more so in the coming weeks when i can get into the groove of a schedule.  

It's Times like these I love watching TV or listening to music, to relax me.

I hope raziel and Talvius are keeping up on Season 2, considering last week was the repeat of ep 1 season 2, this weds ep 2 season 2.

later.


----------



## Raziel (Oct 31, 2005)

I saw 4 episodes of season 2. Lost is total pwn. Period.



c n c


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Stock too small, too much empty space, needs font :X
Although the brushing is quite good.


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Oct 31, 2005)

Bloc Party eh?

Looks good, I would just make the bg a little darker.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 31, 2005)

omg...my halloween dance sucked ass!! One thing was great and it was the urban dance competition it was tight!

other then that my day was awful there were no slow dances O_O can you believe this!!!
halloween is ruined !!


btw dyno the battle is next sunday


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 31, 2005)

lol talvius, i was happy and sad at the same time, happy that the stupid kids didn't come to our house and i got lots of candy to eat haha.  plus it rained so that probably effected it.  Sad 'cause after we got back from the specialist turns out he's gotta get the same surgery or same type anyways for his right back leg and he was crying non-stop after my sis and dad brought him home, he "beeped" in my car and it's clean now but still, and he hasn't gone to the bathroom all day  besides that.  I love my dog(s) but the nonstop crying is getting on my nerves.  I hope he'll be same as he was yesterday, at least that way he went to the bathroom.  I hope your rest of halloween went ok, even if u just relaxed a bit.  

I'm glad Raziel ur on 4eps if the ep was focusing on Hurley's background then that was the last new one they have shown here, not a new one after that till 2more weeks.  

OK, that's my update for now...I love being able to get on the pc, and watching some tv otherwise i'd go crazy.  

OMG I JUST FOUND OUT WHO DIES ON NOV. 9th EPISODE OF LOST< OMG

Later. all.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, I know too, damn spoilers. It's S_____n, right? It better not be Saiyd...


----------



## Talvius (Nov 5, 2005)

LOl thx neo!

im glad to see that things are getting better.. O_o i forgot about the battle i need an entry!lol..


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 7, 2005)

man this sucks, I got my homework done and now my CS rank in the main server i go to is going down, this blows.  AHHHHHHHHHH.  during the weekend im gonna make something big...but it will be a project not a thing just to make...im gonna concentrate and make something half decent.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 9, 2005)

WHich one of these should I use for SOTW 52 ?


----------



## spinstate (Nov 9, 2005)

1st one definetly :3


----------



## Talvius (Nov 9, 2005)

1st one for sure!

cant wait to see what you'll do neo!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 9, 2005)

thnx, it'll be awhile though....I saw my friends "CTM"s works as of late and he's just come so long from the times he made shitty sigs lol...now he's making crazy awesome art....im semi-jealous...I just wanna get better...This is the only thing that really makes me happy doing art while listening to music.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 9, 2005)

i remade my sotw sig...c n c


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Nov 9, 2005)

Much better, Gorillaz = Teh awsome.

What's up with the thick right-sided boarder though?


----------



## Raziel (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah, I just like that kind of border.

I saw episode 5 of Lost yesterday. Creepy. Total pwnage. And episode 6 is going to be s


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 10, 2005)

lol  u CAN'T watch it?????  i told u already talvius, but i fear not to say it here...get on aim or let me know what time u'll be on aim so i can talk u through it.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Nov 10, 2005)

or

and C&C plz o.O


----------



## Raziel (Nov 11, 2005)

I say first. I like it.

I just saw episode 6 of Lost....wow... ...The Others are  :amazed :S


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 11, 2005)

anymore room? Could I Join?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Nov 11, 2005)

I doubt it, the team is full, but thats for Talvius to decide.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 11, 2005)

Im so sry but the team is full but im happy you tried to enter this team  but sry


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 11, 2005)

aw oh well im gunna leave my 3 fav sigs in which one is incomplete in case someone leaves and then u nohow good I am! ^^





BTW if ya guys dont mind which one ya think is best?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 12, 2005)

don't mean to be rude, but all of 'em kinda suck...the first one the least...the sizes and brushing are the major problems i have w/ em.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Nov 12, 2005)

The last 2 were made from Alias' tuts, and I hate his work >_< That style is way overused.
The 1st one looks original and I kinda like it, the scanlines look bad though. A tad too big too.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 12, 2005)

i didn't me u dyno, i meant the guy that was trying to get in


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Nov 13, 2005)

I know man,
What I said was also about his 3 sigs, I wasnt defending mine =/


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 13, 2005)

lol, oh ok.  didn't know


----------



## Talvius (Nov 19, 2005)

O_______________________o


So lets wake up guys!!

Whats is happenning what the GFX teams. I promise that i am gonna wake everyteam up!!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah its pretty inactive lately >_>
How about an assignment O:


----------



## Raziel (Nov 20, 2005)

i made this sig for SOTW 54, if the theme is the artists one



c n c


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Nov 20, 2005)

Secksy O:
I love the bg, how do you do it >_<


----------



## Raziel (Nov 21, 2005)

Cinema 4D does all the magic. I just mess around with blending modes.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Nov 21, 2005)

damn that C4D >_<
I wanna learn it, but in the end I just get bored of learning it o.O
oh well


----------



## spinstate (Nov 23, 2005)

> Whats is happenning what the GFX teams. I promise that i am gonna wake everyteam up!!



Sorry Tal  haven't been active lately...i'm busy with my college exams till the end of December so not much time left for GFX.. <_<


----------



## Raziel (Nov 23, 2005)

c n c on my total crap sotw sig, please!


----------



## Talvius (Nov 23, 2005)

I like it...nothing to complain its simple and clean!  

@egla: its aight its not your fault and your not the only one inactive..everyone is LOL!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 23, 2005)

yeah, Talv knows my situation and why im not so active right now...hopefully before the new year i will be.  It sucks not being able to get on the pc at home, my "precccccioussss"  so i gotta settle for the school pc's and do anything on there cept chat.

hope everyone has a good TG(thanksgiving) of those that celebrate it and have good time eating, i know i will HHEH.,


----------



## Raziel (Nov 27, 2005)

I recently saw episode 7 and 8 of Lost s02. Not as good as the first 6, but still good. I also saw the day after tomorrow. Awsome!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 27, 2005)

if u thought abandoned was better than 7 and/or 8, ur crazy.  7 went into the other survivors and another other, 8 went into a past we haven't seen and why ana-lucia cared for the children so much.  raziel is on drugs, i proclaim it to be true hahahahha.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, let's just say I don't like Ana-Lucia...


----------



## Raziel (Dec 2, 2005)

which one should i choose for sotw


----------



## Talvius (Dec 2, 2005)

First and third are hawt secks!


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Dec 2, 2005)

2nd or 3rd O::::


----------



## Raziel (Dec 2, 2005)

I think I'll choose 3'rd. thx ^_^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 5, 2005)

raziel when was that photo taken?   new cast pic...anyways wanted to post so u guys know im still alive.

new KORN cd is awesome IMO.  hope u guys get a copy.  im gonna buy the dvd coming out tomorrow for their release that comes same time as the cd.

LOST is gonna be a repeat i think this week...sucks.


----------



## Raziel (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah, it's a season 2 cast pic. Ep 9 was freaky, the ending of ep 9.


----------



## Raziel (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey, I just made my own first fractals yesterday, in C++, at class. Kewl.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 7, 2005)

you can do that?  i dunno i'd have to see it to know exactly what u mean...i have an idea but who knows.  ep9?  was that the kate ep?  if so yes it did...no way of knowing if it was really that person typing or not.


----------



## Talvius (Dec 9, 2005)

Did a request for someone.


What jo thinks.


Super activeness!


----------



## Raziel (Dec 10, 2005)

I posted in Patman's Lair (lol...funny). You're always da h4x when picking colors. But do you always use dl brushes? I think you should start the assignement with make your own stuff piece.


----------



## Talvius (Dec 10, 2005)

You are right im gonna work on that today!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 11, 2005)

who u pickin' for the forum battle stuff???  and i don't like the stock in the request sig u did, that's all.


----------



## Raziel (Dec 16, 2005)

^....what's with the team contest?


----------



## Talvius (Dec 16, 2005)

oh yeah i forgot to pick my guys!


So me, raziel, dyno and neo if he can.

Now go to the team contest thread and tell me what you want to do.


----------



## Talvius (Dec 17, 2005)

Sry for double post.

But Uchiha_zero and eglacirion where are you guys? If you not here anymore im gonna have to ''kick'' you out of the team . Cause i wanna recruit some ''beginners'' so they can get our activeness up.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 17, 2005)

I think the funny thing is, we're probably more active than most others here haha.  oh well.  I haven't seen those 2 guys/gals either, as clan leader it's hard to decide who to kick and keep.  I know after making a Counter-strike clan, where im the worse player and im the leader haha.  

good luck to u Talv, hopefully u'll post while on your vacation. I'm sure to.


----------



## Talvius (Dec 17, 2005)

I will definitely post while im on vacation cause this forum is my life(no life guy...)


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 18, 2005)

same, but i have a semi-life ...wait i don't..but when im online the life becomes better than real


----------



## Zhero (Dec 18, 2005)

Im sorry for posting in this thread you guys i jus wanna ask about what do you do, is this all graphic design or 2D drawing also


----------



## Talvius (Dec 19, 2005)

Graphic design only. But you just given me an idea...


----------



## Raziel (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey guys. I need ur advice...for Secret Santa...uhm, which is better??

Royal Family

Royal Family


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Dec 19, 2005)

Id say the second one, its much more colorful and more appealing to the eyes ^_^


----------



## Talvius (Dec 19, 2005)

I say first!


----------



## Zhero (Dec 19, 2005)

What kind of idea Talivus


----------



## Raziel (Dec 20, 2005)

Is this any better, or any worse (o_0)

Link removed


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 20, 2005)

he was thinking of making a team of drawing artists...but keeping his digital one too.  I personally don't like any of the sigs raziel...bg doesn't work well.  last one u showed seems a bit rigid(pixely)  and teh 3d particles in the others aren't great, maybe  a different color scheme?  stock is ok i guess...reminds me of Slyvester Stallone in Cobra(a movie) hahaha.

I'm playing WoW now, i had it since October but haven't had time to play and now i gotta pay more for some more months and im pissed i wasted my first 3 months of it....it's a pretty fun game once you lvl up enough.  early stages are a bit boring, or it was for me.  i'm still early in it...but i found some friends in it and im doing quests so it's not as boring as it was the first 3 lvls.  Can't wait to get a better pet(in game) and kick the shit outta people mwuahahahaha.  I'm an Undead Warlock btw lvl 8 only.


----------



## Raziel (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok, one last try...forget the other tags, which is better oh these 2?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 20, 2005)

well considering they both look pretty much the same lol, i mean i can tell the color is a bit different in the bottom one, and the bottom one has more white smoke or something on his hair, and i don't like that so, 

i'm gonna say the top one .


----------



## Urban (Dec 20, 2005)

Raziel said:
			
		

> Is this any better, or any worse (o_0)
> 
> Link removed



I dig that one.

except the stock is a little weird


----------



## Zhero (Dec 20, 2005)

A team of artist huh, well that good lemme kno if anything goes down.


----------



## Talvius (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok!


Urban teh intrudorz!! Lol raziel i personnaly like all of them O_o! They the shiznit!


----------



## Talvius (Dec 25, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## EE (Dec 25, 2005)

merry christmas fly effect


----------



## Raziel (Dec 26, 2005)

Merry X-mas to you too EE, but I don't think you're allowed to post. BTW, we were supposed to battle a while ago, Lupin 3'rd sigs...?!?


----------



## Urban (Dec 26, 2005)

haha

EE is rejected













yet again...


----------



## Raziel (Dec 26, 2005)

lol, but you aren't supposed to post here either ;-).



then again, you are practically bringing the teams back to life, so it's not a problem


----------



## Talvius (Dec 26, 2005)

Merry boxing day guys....

And thank you EE and i hope you had a merry christmas.


----------



## Urban (Dec 26, 2005)

Raziel said:
			
		

> lol, but you aren't supposed to post here either ;-).
> 
> 
> 
> then again, you are practically bringing the teams back to life, so it's not a problem



True

+ I simply own


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 26, 2005)

u own? hmm...rn't we full of something haha.  but that is a nice renji sig.  Talvius what size does the LC have to be? i wanna get started on it.  no one responded in the thread for the forums battle.


----------



## Talvius (Dec 27, 2005)

I suggest hmm 1000 x 800? Or 800 x 1000 but im not sure lol.


----------



## Raziel (Dec 29, 2005)

Guys, bad news...I might remain computerless soon and for quite a while.....that means no PS and stuff, so I better make that tag for the contest and send it to Talv right away.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 29, 2005)

why is that raziel?  i could understand no internet, but why not your own pc?


----------



## Raziel (Dec 29, 2005)

I'll sell my motherboard, cpu and case. But before I buy a new cpu (a64 3000+ i hope) and a new case (450W power source), I need to make some money and it could buy time as my family is not in a great financial situation . 

anyways, here's the tag, Talv: for the contest....to lazy to pm it right now


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 29, 2005)

ok, sorry to hear that raziel.  i hope you get back on soon...try to find a new internet provider also so u can stay on longer.  nice tag btw.  hehe u know i'll love anything lost hehe


----------



## Raziel (Dec 30, 2005)

I always try to find a new ISP, but as long as I don't have fiber optics it's useless....and dial-up is way behind what my current ISP can do.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah, but 30mins a day, that's just unthinkable.  i heard of people getting bandwidth restricted but only going on for 30mins a day...that's the worst ISP ever.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 1, 2006)

Heh, you can stay more than that, but it costs twice...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 2, 2006)

how much more?  unlimited?  if so i'd consider it.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 2, 2006)

yup, unlimited, but money adds up and.......you know, expensive shit!


----------



## Talvius (Jan 3, 2006)

yay im back from washington!


----------



## Raziel (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey. Welcome back. I just installed MSN Messenger and added you to my contact list. Maybe we can talk about gfx or something sometimes. My email is razvanoita@yahoo.com.....that's what I sign in with.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry for the double post...just wanted to say that in about 2 hours, I will be left computerless.....T_T


----------



## Talvius (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh no RAZ!! I'll miss you and hope you will come back!


BTW Congratz for winning the christmas SOTW!


----------



## Raziel (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks, hope my dad brings a laptop, a Pentium II, but what the heck, I'll die without a computer!!!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 5, 2006)

that sucks raziel, hopefully u'll find a internet cafe, if u got those around you.  but then again those cost money.

Talv...when is this piece stuff due man?  I got hmwk and stuff too and I wanna find time to do this piece in time.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok i say  Jan 30(is there a 31? if there is then its gonna be 31.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 5, 2006)

ok ok..i know i should be able to do this, but shit always comes up and i just forget about it...i know that's not good, but creativity is low and so is inspiration...im gonna be doing some "look out" shit when i browse sites and everday life now.  cause ideas aren't poppin' like they used to.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey, Talv...I sent you the tag for teh team contest! I made it before I sold my computz0rs.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 7, 2006)

how'd u get online Raziel?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 10, 2006)

sorry for the double post, but yeah.

i just noticed this thread has the most post in the gfx forum haha.  i think in part to me hah.  I guess no one else has anything to talk about , even in general stuff.  

how's everyone's pieces coming along?  I know raziel did his early since he had to.

I am literally dead at mine, I got a good size canvas going and i'm trying to decide how dark or light i want the piece to be, I do more planning then fooling around to get my results.  otherwise i feel all freaked out at the process of making a piece.  I wanna get a theme or a focus going next.  that's always hard to figure out.    i hope a do a good job , i haven't in a long time.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 10, 2006)

You wanna know what happenning in my life? Well first of all, Im a p*ssy!
Cause its been 19 days since i didnt see this girl that i wanted to talk to since a long time but never could cause im stupid and then when i finally decide to talk to her....i end up not talking to her just walking by her. Arent I the greatest guy you ever knew?

There isnt really a second of all. Well i got a mp3 player and some parfum and diablo2 expension pack for christmas. And some socks


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 10, 2006)

parfum? perfume?  yeah talkin' to girls can be daunting, i was a chicken shit too, but then again i am not physically attractive and i just had "looking" crushes...looking at girls i liked a lot but knowing it wouldn't go past that ever.. that's coward-esk and pathetic.  heh...and yes i'd like to know what's going on.  otherwise thread gets old and not used.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 11, 2006)

Its been 2 months and killing me inside. I better be with her when all this is over..she got me trippin, ive never felt something like this. Today she had her new glasses and omg she looked so hot with them..its like everything new she has is great even if its not.The worst is either she knows i like her or she likes me too cause she often looks in my direction.....OR she just feels like someone is staring at her and she looks for who it is...thats hard on me man..Im praying to god so he could give me the strengh to talk to this living angel...oh my god...*sigh*


----------



## Talvius (Jan 12, 2006)

Sry for double post but i got to express my self.


I just wanna kill someone O_o! This being shy thing isnt working out for me at all. Im fucking (yes i used fuck and i dont care) sick of this. Enough is freaking enough. Im gonna talk to her tommorow. BUT! even if i write that i will i know i wont. Cause im a stupid muther banger. Im so sure she knows to. she must think im a stupid bitch. And she is totally right. This is so freaking unbelievable. I feel like punching on something. This love thing is way to much for me to handle. I should just quit on her and become a monk. OMG this is just so fucking frustrating. In art class O______o god knows how many occasion i had of talking to her. I didnt take any. Can you believe this! Not ONE! You know what...with my luck i'll probably start talking to her only to hear that she has a boyfriend. Exactly what happenned with the last one. If she does tell me that i think i'll seriously snap. I cant take this anymore and the sad thing is that she's not the one who is doing this to me...I am. Sigh...AND All odds were on my side. She actually was at the art class and she wasnt late she was there before me O_o isnt that stupid. I didnt talk to her!!!!!!!!! Damn it im so stupid.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 13, 2006)

lol, self loathe much? haha.  i did the same thing dude..in middle school.  but if u think she might like u, i would take the chance.  i could understand cowering like i did if she's never shown an interest in any way.  but from what u say she has in a way.  and well..if she likes anything u do ..u got something to start talking about after u ask her out

ur young...all young people say they can't handle it...it's not love of course just hormones at this time.  I can't wait for tomorrow...i get some time to sit down and work on my piece...i think i got an idea brewin'.

talv..i hope you step up man...u don't seem like a pussy(i.e. me w/ girls) i think ur just over-questioning ur own "pimp appeal" haha. u know what i mean i hope.

gluck man.  if u do it friday u got the weekend to either enjoy it or sulk over it.  either way im sure time like that will heal problems like that especially if she don't like u.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 13, 2006)

LOLOL! Pimp appeal!   Friday the 13 O_o!!Ok today im gonna force myself to try. I should ask my friends to force me lol.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey, Talv, whats the worst that could happen if you ask her? Its not like she'll grab a machete and stab you to pieces


----------



## Talvius (Jan 13, 2006)

I didnt fucking talk to her( PUSSY!)


yup.......................im stupid.

READ THIS!


Awful sad news. 


Eglacirion has officially left us. He had some personnal problems and coudlnt be on the team anymore.


We will remember you.


----------



## Urban (Jan 14, 2006)

Who's that?

(it sounds more like a medicine to me)


----------



## Talvius (Jan 14, 2006)

he was active in the beginning but disappeared before you came back.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 14, 2006)

Urban wants to join Flyeffect ? ? ! ?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 14, 2006)

that'd be tite, i remember urban since NT like i dunno 4yrs ago i think...haha it's been so long i forget.


----------



## Urban (Jan 15, 2006)

it's been long indeed

remember alpha designs? =o

no, thanks, I'm not going to join any team now.



KFD ARTseries are out! Link removed


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 15, 2006)

lol yes i remember alpha. the good old days.   im happy and sad


----------



## Urban (Jan 15, 2006)

that's kinda clashing what ya feel there

well, we all improved now
that's a good thing


----------



## Talvius (Jan 15, 2006)

Great are bad news i dunno.


Im officially giving up on sigs. I saw my self not improving anymore in sigs so i decided to stop. Now im gonna work in big canvas. What made me change is the KFD art thingy and i wanna join that so i decide that im gonna improve my big canvas filter pentool skills.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 15, 2006)

just wanna say
good luck with vectors
renders
and beyond


----------



## Raziel (Jan 16, 2006)

And I thought Liraiel filled the empty spot....-_- ....anyways, good luck with the LC projects Talv!


----------



## Talvius (Jan 16, 2006)

Thx guys!!


----------



## Urban (Jan 16, 2006)

Enough tuts on the KFD site to make you improve. Just dare to do something nice and be creative!


----------



## Talvius (Jan 16, 2006)

I really like all of ER's work!


And i hope i join one day ^^.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 16, 2006)

Raziel said:
			
		

> And I thought Liraiel filled the empty spot....-_- ....anyways, good luck with the LC projects Talv!


how'd you think that? o.O


----------



## Talvius (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is my First LC in a while.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 17, 2006)

it's ahrd to see...so i won't say anything for now.


----------



## Urban (Jan 17, 2006)

It needs a focal point.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 17, 2006)

............lighter version in thread i made...


----------



## Raziel (Jan 18, 2006)

It still lacks a focal point IMO and the heart doesn't look so good, but the colors are awsome!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah i agree, and it seemed more or less like u just slapped it together no offense.  it's harder doing LC cause you got more to fill up or make that extra space unimportant which is hard to do .


----------



## Urban (Jan 19, 2006)

Make something nice, the heart concept is good. Just work it out more. Try and look at endlessrain's LC pieces, cause this looks a bit like it. Just add your own spices.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 19, 2006)

thx for commenting.



I am now desperate and i am goign to do one of the lowest thing( IMO) A guy could do.

Im gonna write her a letter....I cant talk to her its useless. Everytime i try i fell and after i get pissed. Now if she thinks im a pussy when she reads the letter...she will be totally right and she would have all the reasons to hate me lol. But maybe my lovely words will get to her ^^. sigh this has been going on for way to long.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 19, 2006)

lol, talv reminds me so much of me and my pussy heart at that age....and some at my current.  but w/e way she gets the msg...at least u get it out.  don't feel bad about it....at least you'll get it done.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 20, 2006)

BTW!  Urban is there only 4 tuts on keyfaith designs?


----------



## Talvius (Jan 20, 2006)

Aight one word to describe what happenned with me and milien.



WOW


I dont mean it in a good way.

I think i made de biggest biggest mistake of the history of my life lol. I was alone at the lockers...with her....and....I ...... did.....not talk to her. And now i think she is pissed at me cause i wont talk to her and i can understand her. Its ridiculous. but i came close tho. im getting closer and closer. but i think its to late. im still gonna give her that letter tho. Man i think she is giving up on me and im giving up on her...this is bad.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 21, 2006)

I just saw episode 11 of Lost season 2. Very cool ep, btw the italian chick, Gabriella (the one who kissed Jack) is actually romanian. Her name is Monica Barladeanu and she's hot!


----------



## Talvius (Jan 23, 2006)

man tommorow and the day after i got major exams -____________-. I didnt even study yet.....and im not gonna  cause i hate stydyin and i always have the best scores on tests even if i dont study LOL. so it should be easy. Exept for geography...i dont understand crap in that.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 23, 2006)

lol, i could never study, still can't.  not that i don't wanna but when i start to i just get frustrated and just stop.  i usually(keyword) will get a b or c on stuff to be graded(i.e. tests, or quizzes)  I just never learned to study well and well home is always noisy so it's kinda fruitless to try.  and my parents wonder why we aren't as smart as their relatives(whose families don't yell)  mine do like it's a f'n sport.  my dad always says when we don't know something he goes "it's common sense" which half the f'n time it ain't.  maybe it's common sense to stfu you ass(whoa...sorry had to vent).

talv.  if you can't straight up talk to her, which i can understand.  finish that letter and just tell her "hey, milien..this is for you, please read it. and get back to me"  or something, just be polite when u give it to her.

and raziel, yes that ep was f'n awesome.  too bad about sarah.  and the others are some straight up bitches.  still have no idea how they know about walt , i mean how did they know he's special even before they took him.

I just hope no one takes away baby aaron.

as for my progress on that gfx tourny.  and for my own reasons..my LC is actually going .  i'm not that far into it. but i have got some things going on.  just gotta fix it so it's a piece and not a piece of shit.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 23, 2006)

its over..


I lost her for good now. You know she actually liked me but i never realised it until she gave up on me. She started going to art class for me, she skipped class when i skipped class but now all that is over.. she gave up on me for good. she doesnt go to art class anymore and now she skips when ever she wants. I should just give up on her to.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 23, 2006)

did u give her the letter?  if not do that before u fully give up.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey guys.....check out my first deviation
[Nanashi]Eureka​_seveN​_-​_26​_[33C1C035].avi
and my devart account

[Nanashi]Eureka​_seveN​_-​_26​_[33C1C035].avi


----------



## Talvius (Jan 25, 2006)

am i doing the freestyle sig? lol. if so then we lost that round.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 25, 2006)

lol why did we lose?  and I'm getting done w/ mine.  I shall finish in time haha.

raziel i commented in your DA for that piece.

uhm...yeah.  Talv. get your own pc damn it...so you can be online more .

if you know how to build one, i'll help you pick parts in your price range.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 25, 2006)

i dunno how to built one LOL!


And its ovewr between me and millien(like there was something lol -_-)

Nah seriously i dont feel the way i did. Actually i still like her but i dont seem to have that urge to talk to her anymore. PLus she doesnt seem to have any interest in me anymore. I think that look she gave me was for real. She thinks im a pussy. she better come to art class. If i dont talk to her in art class then its over for ever im givin up for good. I tried today. It was one hell of an opportunity but nah i punked out. Its reall frustrating. Man to think i actually had a chance with her. I need to make the fearless decision i use to make. But im a guy thats extremely afraid of getting my heart broken. Its one of my biggest fear in life. It might sound stupid but its true.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 25, 2006)

you don't know how to build one?  ok well go to ibuypower.com they'll hook you up nicely.  i'm thinking they'll be ur best option.  they build it for you and you can to use it hahah.  kinda pricey but i can hook it up for you , selection of what you need and don't.  that way your all good.  i think if you got at least 2000 dollars you can get one.  i know it's a lot, but i could get one for you for 1800 maybe.  i guess it all depends on what your looking for in one, i'm thinking of gaming pcs' which i try to achieve.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats really pricey O_o lol. I'll see what i can do tho. Yeah gaming pc would be good.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 26, 2006)

well, like i said i can fix it so that it's price is low as possible, i'm trying to do this for a online friend in denmark.  dunno if he's gonna yet though, i know he wants to though.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 26, 2006)

Building yur own PC can be complicated if you don't know a few things. The world of computers is messy...really...!
Well, for a gaming rig, you'll need atleast a A64 3000+, 1GB Ram and a 6600GT.
I can help too if you want ^_^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 26, 2006)

lol, and u need space...games take up space. my specs are

amd athlon 64 3500+

2gigs of ram

200gig hdd and a 250gig hdd== is really equal to 419gigs.

video card nvidia 6800GT 256mb

and a koo case of course


----------



## Raziel (Jan 27, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!!! That's one good PC
My specs:
A64 3200+ Venice
80 gb (lol)
512 MB (l0l)
ATI Radeon 9800 SE (softmodded into a 9800 Pro)
and a kool case.....lol


----------



## Talvius (Jan 27, 2006)

raz what are you doing for the team tourny?

and where is dyno?


----------



## Raziel (Jan 28, 2006)

I already made my tag...but I'll try and make a new one and post three and you'll pick teh best ^_^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 28, 2006)

raziel, wtf man...did u get back ur pc already? didn't and doesn't even feel like you lost one.(pc)


----------



## Talvius (Jan 28, 2006)

if you did the sig....then what am i doing?


----------



## Raziel (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, I got my PC back....forgot to say!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 29, 2006)

lol talv....hopefully the other teams did their stuff.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 30, 2006)

oh man...i still haven't finished and it's not 'cause it's a great work piece..just fuckin' forgetting to work on it dilegently.  it'll be late tomorrow


----------



## Talvius (Jan 31, 2006)

its ok im not finished to seeing how i dunno what im doing lol


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 31, 2006)

lol, well i doubt i'll have it done today....sorry...i know we had lotta time to finish..i just never seem to get the time or "juices" flowing to do it.  i got it somewhat done..but nothing close to complete.  i'll be a end of this week submittion..if they are allowed.


----------



## Talvius (Feb 1, 2006)

omfg my friends are fucking pissing me off. They always on my case its annoying. I need to find more friends cause im sick of those friends. Damnit i feel like fucking punching something.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 1, 2006)

*bobs and weaves* "calm down yo!"

edit:  hey I'm almost done w/ my piece.  i just sat down today and after a few mins of "fuckin' around i got the idea going.  it was funny it just came outta nowhere.

i hope others like it.

later for now.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 4, 2006)

ok well i finished my piece today  hope u'll like it.


----------



## Talvius (Feb 5, 2006)

thats real nice!


but i dont think this tourny is gonna get underway. doesnt seem like any other team even started it.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 6, 2006)

lol, i kinda figured...this is so like css stuff.  we(our clan) and a friend clan try to do a big tourny and no one is ever fucking on at the same time.

thanks for the fave, Talv

well if you did something i'd still like to see what.


----------



## Raziel (Feb 6, 2006)

c n c on my latest tag ? ?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 6, 2006)

the bg is ok i guess, the stock isn't great. and doesn't blend in good.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Feb 7, 2006)

HELLUV!!!!!!! o.O


----------



## Talvius (Feb 7, 2006)

dyno is back


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 7, 2006)

...but for how long <<
>> hahah me, talv and raz have been the most active and that ain't saying much haha


----------



## Raziel (Feb 8, 2006)

Weeeeeeeeee........dyno is back!!!!

c n c on my sotw entry


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 8, 2006)

i got the same critique as your last sig.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 11, 2006)

im gonna double post cause no one is posting a new.  anyways im working on a new piece...i hope it comes out better than impulse did.

Thinking of what to make it out of is the hardest part.


----------



## Talvius (Feb 12, 2006)

I cant wait to see it ^^.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 12, 2006)

im sure you can hah, it'll suck im sure.


----------



## Raziel (Feb 15, 2006)

no it won't...^_^

c n c on my current sig ? ^_^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 15, 2006)

I really like the background, seems like bubbles and it has that chameleon color u see in soap bubbles.  The Stock should've been colored to match it.  I think if you do that w/ your other sigs too they would look lots better. IMO=in my opinion.


----------



## Raziel (Feb 18, 2006)

Like my new avy?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 18, 2006)

hahjaha , yeah!  good thing u got that...wanna see if i can find a eygptian hyroglyphics translator


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 19, 2006)

here's my new piece.  Uhm...if u read the description you know why I'm half way on it.


----------



## Raziel (Feb 19, 2006)

Commented on DA....I thought the hyerogliphics meant something like "Swan death" or something like that...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 19, 2006)

well i don't see a swan lol, but i only see 4 pictures in the one u have...was there 5?  looks very egyptian though.


----------



## Raziel (Feb 25, 2006)

No, Locke pressed execute before the fifth hyerogliph could appear.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 25, 2006)

i found a site that translated it, and they made out the middle letter missing...says "cause to die"


----------



## Raziel (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, I heard that too. Well, Jack should get a punch in the face for this...lol. Btw, do you think, Sayid is right? I say he is because Sayid rulez!!! lol?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 26, 2006)

a punch in the face for what?  letting it go to 0?  'eh..at least they know now u can let it get to zero haha.   and yes I do think sayid is right, i just don't know why the others would send another person into the campsite.  my only guess is they want access to teh hatch.


----------



## Raziel (Feb 26, 2006)

I think Jack deserves a punch because he thinks nothing happens if you let it go below 0.


----------



## Talvius (Feb 26, 2006)

yay forum is back to normal!!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Feb 26, 2006)

raz--he didn't see that thing happening, so that's one thing...and secondly i gotta agree w/ jack, i mean....i doubt they(the scientists and others who started the island stuff) would keep putting in that code, forever.    and it seems like the "others" knew of this island from back in teh day..which makes me think they are the scientists or people that started the project.

I'm so glad charlie screwed over Locke, he was gettin' annoying; and acting all "almighty" and stuff.

--

Talv, yeah i know what u mean, was a bad couple days.  i missed reading others posts.

---

new LOST this weds...can't wait to see it.


----------



## Talvius (Mar 1, 2006)

this si my new shit!
Link removed


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 1, 2006)

i don't like the copper colors.  bg and font are ok.  but that rusty look on the stock doesn't do it for me.

are u on break talv?


----------



## Talvius (Mar 1, 2006)

yes i am on break ^^


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 2, 2006)

koo, I'm on break too, I go back the 10th---yes it's a friday and it's a night class , i'm taking a accelerated class, it'll be for 2months.   

I'm gonna go see "chappelles' block party" tomorrow; looks hilarious.

oh btw do you guys know how to make skins for forums?


----------



## Raziel (Mar 4, 2006)

Commented on DA. lol. 
//--------------------------
Lost ep 15 was frickin' amazing!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 9, 2006)

well tomorrow is gonna suck, got my first night class for this term starting and then i start my regular classes on monday...   I gotta manage my time again it's always different each term.  depending on how hard classes are and amount of homework.


----------



## Raziel (Mar 10, 2006)

It's the same at me. I barely have time for anything...well, I make time for some things, lol!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 10, 2006)

lol, yeah  it takes me about a week to figure out how much time i have to do stuff.


----------



## ded_kill3r (Mar 11, 2006)

*dno*

blaahhh


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 13, 2006)

lol...man i'm bored.  seems like my classes should be easy enough to manage.  cept maybe my friday night class.

I think new lost starts up again this week...i think.


----------



## Benny (Mar 14, 2006)

Neo... :


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 14, 2006)

lol, yes benny?   long time no see, i see you got the same sigs as you've had for a couple years now.


----------



## Benny (Mar 14, 2006)

Naturally man, naturally... Some of the last sigs I ever made.. And the bottom one is shocking...


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 14, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> lol, yes benny?   long time no see, i see you got the same sigs as you've had for a couple years now.




LMAO, benny's not capable of making any sigs anymore


----------



## Benny (Mar 14, 2006)

SO true....


----------



## Talvius (Mar 18, 2006)

Wtfook?

All this spam in my teamthread!?!? its ok i dont mind you guys talking here...and who is ded killer???


im gonna try to come back here its been a long time. that game a play takes all my time lately lol. but got hacked so now im starting to lose interrest in it.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 19, 2006)

what game talv?   and as for teh spam...i guessed it wouldn't be a big deal since no one else was really posting anything here.

School is kinda busy for me, kinda..more so my accelerated class 'cause it's going fast which is indicated by the name haha.  but yeah.  I haven't done any gfx in awhile...I wanna make something good, and I just make shit.

I saw V for Vendetta yesterday...i think it's a great action film as well as a great Idea film...i think everyone in these days and anyone from the last 30yrs can really identify with the themes and ideas in the movie.


----------



## Talvius (Mar 19, 2006)

Talesweaver...but im loosing interrest in it. Ive been playing that game for almost 3 years and a half now O_o. i never hit the lvl 100 yet. im such a noob.


----------



## Raziel (Mar 20, 2006)

c&c for a SOTW sig on NM.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 20, 2006)

it's kinda simple so i wouldn't use it, i can see why ur keira knightley sig one, that's really good.


----------



## gtaguy111 (Mar 23, 2006)

hi i was wandering if there is any room to join this gfx team?
i would love to join

here is my photobucket with mostly all my  gfx work


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 24, 2006)

uhm, well I'm not leader or co-leader so I guess wait for one of them to reply ?


----------



## Rendan (Mar 26, 2006)

Yup, i would like to join too, as Sprite Sig Maker,lol
I like this squad the best, 'cuz i know Talvius and Raziel, and love your styles.
i have also seen some works from Dinomyte and Neo, and are also great.

For teh moment i only have this sigs*well, i have more try outs, but are the shit*

*Spoiler*: __ 









i have three more in course... 

Well, i'll be waiting for teh answer, thanks


----------



## Talvius (Mar 26, 2006)

Do we have a co-leader?

So rendan you in for sure!

Gtaguy werend you in an other team before? Anyways i would be glad to have you here.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 26, 2006)

I thought raziel was co-leader haha.  finally talv, where the hell you been?


----------



## Rendan (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so happy, i'm finally on a GFX team 
Thanks you mates, i will love to learn lots of things from you

EDIT

Hey Neo! did you already see V for Vendetta? here in Spain is not shown until the 6th of April *green envy eyes* I really want  to see that film.

Did you seen Sin City?
Have you ever read any of the Alan Moore's comics?


----------



## Raziel (Mar 27, 2006)

wooooooooot...rendan is a member..........cooooooool!


----------



## Rendan (Mar 27, 2006)

wow, Raziel said that's cool that i'm a member!! Cooooool! 

That sig you entered to the battle with EE is awesome mate, i though that stock was going to be hard to clean

the bg is a photo isn't it?


----------



## Rendan (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry for the DP, but i already made this, and don't have time to edit the last post 

I know nobody is going to wear this so much time ago, since the GFX teams died, but i'm making some new banners 
Here is teh first:


----------



## Talvius (Mar 27, 2006)

love to see your so devoted to the team  im slowly making a come back


----------



## gtaguy111 (Mar 28, 2006)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Do we have a co-leader?
> 
> So rendan you in for sure!
> 
> Gtaguy werend you in an other team before? Anyways i would be glad to have you here.


na i was never in another team but thanks for acceptin me i guess 

heres 2 sigs i made recently 

*Spoiler*: __ 





^ made that sig for a friend the name wasnt my idea


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 28, 2006)

well Renden Yes I did see V for Vendetta already, it was a great film very well done imo.(in my opinion).  and yes I did see "Sin City" awhile ago whenever it came out last year I think.  I loved that movie too mostly for the fact they kept it very comic like and not so hollywood.  I think V has some hollywood in it but I think from reading a comparison chart on IGN site they are closely linked.  I guess you got another week to see V haha, i'm sure you'll like it.

Glad you guys joined up, I mean none of the teams are very active, certain individuals are of course, but otherwise teams aren't what they should be.  I think this team has the most post even before it was spammed awhile ago.

Ok, I'm out for now..gotta get to class in about 40mins.


----------



## gtaguy111 (Mar 28, 2006)

glad to join the team 

if i find a good bird render ill make a team tag too


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 28, 2006)

that ichigo sig is tite.  gj on it.


----------



## Rendan (Mar 29, 2006)

Just made a new tag, i see that the Flys maybe are not enough cool, but when i googled fly looking for stocks, appeared some cool pics.

hope you like it


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 29, 2006)

i do like it, in fact imma put it in my sig area.


----------



## Rendan (Mar 29, 2006)

*feels so proud* 
Awesome, i'm so glad you liked it that much.

Wonders what think the reast of our team...
is this a team or a squad?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 29, 2006)

pff, i guess team.  but i don't really know the difference.  kinda like what's the difference between a guild and a clan.(gaming terms mostly)  nothing imo


----------

